# Latest updates



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

Just thought I would throw this thread up on here to show some of my latest parts. I have a bunch more stuff, but these are the only parts that I have pics of right now

I should have them installed in the next week or so


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

Here's another new addition


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

That looks nice.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks. I'm just trying to do things a little different than the norm


----------

